# Losing weight and keeping strength up



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

So I'm about 210lbs right now and my FTP is around 240. I'm trying to get lighter and I've already dropped 15lbs since Christmas so I'm doing well, but I want to get to at least 190 but hopefully lower just don't wanna set myself up for disappointment. I've noticed on strava I put out much more power than people who are faster than me so obviously they weigh less than I do. I do use a power meter so I know my wattage is correct. The real question is how to keep my power at least where it is while I drop my weight down. 

Ultimately I'd like to weigh less and have a higher FTP but I'm not sure its practical to drop lbs and increase FTP at the same time. I'm not a racer and have no plans on it this year at least. Maybe if I get stronger and lighter I will but its not in the plans as of this point so I'm not sure a coach would be worth it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Just keep riding and watching what you eat...it's really that simple.

Every year I drop 25-30 pounds from January to April, while at the same time bringing my FTP up by 5% - 8% and it's simply getting in my workouts and watching what I eat. I usually try and restrict my caloric intake by a negative 1000 - 1500 per day (aside from my rest day).

To make sure I have energy while riding, I usually will eat something small before the workout...and if I'm on a long ride will take along a little food so my energy levels stay up.

It's not that hard really...train, eat right and you will drop weight, add to your FTP and become an all around faster rider.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Just keep riding and watching what you eat...it's really that simple.
> 
> Every year I drop 25-30 pounds from January to April, while at the same time bringing my FTP up by 5% - 8% and it's simply getting in my workouts and watching what I eat. I usually try and restrict my caloric intake by a negative 1000 - 1500 per day (aside from my rest day).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Im relatively new to road bikes so my rides arent very long but I'm increasing distance and ride frequency all the time. I've been doing calorie restriction and eating significantly cleaner that I ever did before so I know I'm on the right track.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Thanks for the advice. Im relatively new to road bikes so my rides arent very long but I'm increasing distance and ride frequency all the time. I've been doing calorie restriction and eating significantly cleaner that I ever did before so I know I'm on the right track.


Since you have a power meter and want to raise your FTP...try doing some SST (Sweet Spot Training) twice a week if you can. Spend an hour at 80%-85% of your FTP...which over time will increase your FTP by a fairly large amount.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I've been trying to keep my power in that range for extended periods of time. I've done a fair bit of reading on proper use of power meters for training and know about the benefits of SST. I guess I'm just nervous that I'll get a lot weaker as I drop pounds considering my FTP isn't really that high as it is.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are doing the SST, losing the weight will pay big dividends in W/kg- which is what it's really all about. The more I train (correctly), the more weight I lose, the higher my FTP...

To put it another way, the guys who you hear about losing power when they lose weight are usually scrawny to begin with, not overweight or obese people. I'm about 30lbs lighter than you currently, and I could go another 20lbs without losing any meaningful power, and I would float up hills (relatively speaking). Then again, my gut has never been a significant source of cycling prowess, and losing it would not hurt my feelings.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

If you lose weight slowly you'll have a better chance of maintaining your power than if you lose weight quickly. Simply because losing lots of weight means big calorie deficits.. which means your muscles are starving.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> If you are doing the SST, losing the weight will pay big dividends in W/kg- which is what it's really all about. The more I train (correctly), the more weight I lose, the higher my FTP...
> 
> To put it another way, the guys who you hear about losing power when they lose weight are usually scrawny to begin with, not overweight or obese people. I'm about 30lbs lighter than you currently, and I could go another 20lbs without losing any meaningful power, and I would float up hills (relatively speaking). Then again, my gut has never been a significant source of cycling prowess, and losing it would not hurt my feelings.


Yeah my gut leads to no cycling prowess either. I'm trying to lose it for overall better health, to look better, and be faster on the bike. That being said I'm not build like the Sclecks or any of the other tiny guys on the ProTour and can't imagine that I ever will be. 




ZoSoSwiM said:


> If you lose weight slowly you'll have a better chance of maintaining your power than if you lose weight quickly. Simply because losing lots of weight means big calorie deficits.. which means your muscles are starving.


I've been trying to lose weight slowly for that reason exactly. Losing a lot of weight fast isn't something I really care to do. From everything I've read fast weight loss isn't good for maintaining strength and also seems like most people that go on fad diets always gain it back as they can't be expected to keep up with the diet they are on for a long time. I'm finding calorie restriction coupled with a clean diet and exercise helps me lose weight without being miserable which to me is the key to being able to keep it up.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Having been there, done that, a good number of times over 40+ years of riding, I'd say it can be very difficult. To lose serious weight (>10 lb), I find it easier to train and exercise very lightly with very low expectations and to concentrate on weight loss via calorie restriction counting calories. A decent book on the subject is "Racing Weight" by Matt Fitzgerald.

I'll second what others have said, fad diets or similar try to make it easier to consume fewer calories. It's not the fad diet but the consuming of fewer calories that's important. Fad diets often compromise quality of nutrition, so should be avoided in favor a well balanced diet controlled by calorie counting. IMO


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

looigi said:


> Having been there, done that, a good number of times over 40+ years of riding, I'd say it can be very difficult. To lose serious weight (>10 lb), I find it easier to train and exercise very lightly with very low expectations and to concentrate on weight loss via calorie restriction counting calories. A decent book on the subject is "Racing Weight" by Matt Fitzgerald.
> 
> *I'll second what others have said, fad diets or similar try to make it easier to consume fewer calories. It's not the fad diet but the consuming of fewer calories that's important. Fad diets often compromise quality of nutrition, so should be avoided in favor a well balanced diet controlled by calorie counting.* IMO


I think fad diets are bad really. Most are unsustainable for any length if because as you said they are a compromise on overall nutrition. That can never be good. My diet is just calorie restriction and clean eating. Lean proteins, fruits, and vegetables. I barely drink alcohol anymore. No soft drinks or fruit juices. My unhealthy snacking is also fairly limited and if I eat snack food only in small portions.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm with Alaska Mike in that if you have a bit of excess fat to lose you might not see any loss in power but, you may go through a transition period where your body adapts to reduced calories coming in. You may notice your overall energy decline, but perhaps if you are eating better quality food, you may see an increase in energy. Who knows. Depends on how poor your diet is to start. IME, when you start to see veins where you have not before, your tummy becomes ripply due to the fact the muscle is not covered with a layer of fat and your face becomes visibly leaner then start to pay attention to power loss. Those who have 20, 30+ to lose clearly should be focused on getting leaner and let the weight stabilize where it will. If you are in this category I wouldn't be surprised if your power increases due to the change in overall health, type of food ingested, leaner, etc... 

I've read Matt Fitzgeralds book recommended above and it basically says watch what you eat, how much you eat and when you eat. I guess I was doing 99% of what he wrote just based on common sense. Easy to over think this topic imo. Best of luck!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I have been there being larger than I cared for.....currently lost over 121 lbs in the past 2 years. I have noticed esp since joining a race team that I have tons of power and strength compared to some others. I think it mostly equates to pulling around all that weight for so long, it has helped my progress as a stronger and faster rider, once the pounds were shed. I want to be 6'3 and 170, so I am looking at another 10-15 lbs to get there but I want to do it slower and where I do not loose the strength I currently have and loose the desired excess fat.


----------



## geneseo (Nov 2, 2005)

the most important thing i learned about dropping weight and increasing strength on the bike is the following:

- fuel your ride
- restrict the rest of the time

i can't tell you how frustrating it is to see friends who refuse to accept this simple truth. we go out riding and they try not to eat anything and bonk. they get in a terrible workout and are ravenously hungry after the ride and end up binging. make sure you have enough calories during your ride and have some recovery nourishment. after that you probably won't be all that hungry the rest of the day.

the one thing i've noticed is that the days I ride, I'm generally much less hungry than compared to my days off.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bing?*



geneseo said:


> they get in a terrible workout and are ravenously hungry after the ride and end up binging.


What's it like to bing?  Oh, you meant bingeing!


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't neglect protein. It's a very important aspect of a healthy diet to maintain muscle and strength while trying to lose weight. There's another thread discussing protein right now. I'm definitely an advocate of a heavy dose of protein daily. It really aids in recovery and increasing strength. I've had good success dropping my annual 15lbs of winter weight gain on a high protein diet. Of course, opinions on this are as varied as the many different brands of bikes we ride. To each his own, best of luck.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Don't neglect protein. It's a very important aspect of a healthy diet to maintain muscle and strength while trying to lose weight. There's another thread discussing protein right now. I'm definitely an advocate of a heavy dose of protein daily. It really aids in recovery and increasing strength. I've had good success dropping my annual 15lbs of winter weight gain on a high protein diet. Of course, opinions on this are as varied as the many different brands of bikes we ride. To each his own, best of luck.


I always have a protein drink after any ride. Gives me good calories and protein and it makes me feel better.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions on what to drink with meals? I've been drinking water, but that doesn't taste very good with food. Diet or artificially sweetened drinks are okay once in a while, but if I drink them too often I get certain "digestive" side effects. What do you drink?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

SFTifoso said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on what to drink with meals? I've been drinking water, but that doesn't taste very good with food. Diet or artificially sweetened drinks are okay once in a while, but if I drink them too often I get certain "digestive" side effects. What do you drink?


I generally drink water or tea sweetened with Splenda. At work I use the "Snapple" instant tea that you mix into water bottles.

In the morning coffee with creamer (French Vanilla is my favorite).


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on what to drink with meals? I've been drinking water, but that doesn't taste very good with food. Diet or artificially sweetened drinks are okay once in a while, but if I drink them too often I get certain "digestive" side effects. What do you drink?


I know I started this thread looking for advice but I feel like I can give some too. I drink cold water with everything. Its really the best thing you can do if you are trying to restrict calories. Water has no calories and most others things do. Sure cheating once in a while is fine but most days all I drink is water. Maybe a glass of milk after a ride but thats about it. I'll also drink unsweetened green tea. Its not the most fun in the world but I always have heard "eat your calories don't drink them"


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

You're losing weight at pretty good clip, I think you know more than you think about nutrition. Just keep riding and eating and your metabolism will adjust. If anything just adjust the timing of your meals. You'll hit 190 this Fall, just be patient. Do more than just sweet spot, mix in some short hard efforts, and easy days. The great thing is your watts will go up, the weight goes down and you will be flying.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Todd_H said:


> You're losing weight at pretty good clip, I think you know more than you think about nutrition. Just keep riding and eating and your metabolism will adjust. If anything just adjust the timing of your meals. You'll hit 190 this Fall, just be patient. Do more than just sweet spot, mix in some short hard efforts, and easy days. The great thing is your watts will go up, the weight goes down and you will be flying.


Yeah you're probably right. I probably do know more about nutrition than I realize. I think whatever I'm doing is working to this point as I'm riding over certain parts of my rides faster with more power and a lower heart rate. Its pretty awesome. I feel like I might hit 190 way before fall at this pace but who knows. The one thing that drives me crazy is I'm convinced my scale is messed up. First thing in the morning after I've taken care of business its about 5lbs higher than expected and then another check around noon and its where I expect it to be and thats after I've eaten breakfast and had fluids and the higher weight is with nothing in my body.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Jeff, you are on the right path man. Here is my weight loss chart doing pretty much what you are doing (eating healthy, drinking plenty of water, etc). I'm 6'1 BTW.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> Jeff, you are on the right path man. Here is my weight loss chart doing pretty much what you are doing (eating healthy, drinking plenty of water, etc). I'm 6'1 BTW.


Yeah I feel like I'm in a pretty good spot. My weight loss has slowed some in the last few weeks but the weather is getting nicer and I feel like it will pick up again as the weather gets nicer and I keep riding more and more.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Doing this exact same thing as the OP here. I had ballooned up to 214 or so right after Christmas, and I could feel it. Since about the end of January, I've been restricting and managed to get about 11 pounds off so far. Goal weight is 190, but now my mileage and intensity is increasing. So, with that, comes the hunger.

I'd also like to second the poster who said to "fuel the ride." restrict otherwise. Yesterday was a good example. I knew I was going to be doing a longish ride at great intensity, so I allowed myself to have my daily restricted calorie total (around 1600 cals) just before the ride. In other words, I ate during the day, knowing that I'd hit my weight loss max calories for the day, just before the ride. With dinner still to do... I had the energy to keep chugging along the entire ride, because it was more cals than I was used to. I still overdid it at dinner, but mainly because I had beer and some appetizer. Today, with only work and a 4 hour drive ahead of me, I'll go back to restricting today. Tomorrow, a decent ride scheduled for the morning, so I'll probably allow for more cals tomorrow.

On the calorie restriction plan I follow, the goal cals for the day is based on my age, weight, height, and relative activity level, which I describe as lightly active. I do spend most of the day sitting, but when I'm active, I'm REAL active. And I make an effort to walk when I can, take stairs when possible instead of elevators, and do things like that. Plus I fidget and walk fast. Nervous Nelly type.

My metabolic calorie needs come in around 2500 per day. It is said that I can consume that daily and not gain weight, but maintain. I tend to believe that is a moving number, and that the body will stabilize at a natural weight doing your metabolic calorie needs only. But to lose, obviously you need a deficit, and if you want to way a bit less than what your body naturally tends to want to polarize to, you need to work at consuming less.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not a fitness expert by any means, but I would think that if you lose a lot of weight (as I have/am right now) then your muscles transition from shorter "Power" muscles to the longer "toned" muscles. You would have to strength train to keep the "power" muscles, which would not be as useful cycling as your cardio system could not meet up with the long term demand.


----------

